# Controlling your switch indicators



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Tommy24 wanted to know how to set up switch indicators panel lights. When I started to construct my layout I did the same. Then I changed my mind. All of my indicator lights are at the switch position. This way I can look at the train and see if the switch is aligned correctly. Some of my indicators lights are the signal themselves. I can look at the signal and see what speed the train needs to be at. For instance if your approaching a crossover and the max speed for it is 30mph then then the signal should display Red over Green over Red (Medium Clear). Do not excess 30 mph, the next block is clear. If the crossover is rated at a slower speed then it's Red over Red over Green (Slow Clear). Do not exceed 15 mph the next block is clear. 45 mph limited clear and on and on with indications. It gives you some sense of realism without setting up blocks.

George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> Tommy24 wanted to know how to set up switch indicators panel lights. When I started to construct my layout I did the same. Then I changed my mind. All of my indicator lights are at the switch position. This way I can look at the train and see if the switch is aligned correctly. Some of my indicators lights are the signal themselves. I can look at the signal and see what speed the train needs to be at. For instance if your approaching a crossover and the max speed for it is 30mph then then the signal should display Red over Green over Red (Medium Clear). Do not excess 30 mph, the next block is clear. If the crossover is rated at a slower speed then it's Red over Red over Green (Slow Clear). Do not exceed 15 mph the next block is clear. 45 mph limited clear and on and on with indications. It gives you some sense of realism without setting up blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice setup!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

You have to have your thinking cap on when wiring these signals for the various aspects Tom but it does work well when your running the trains. I'm also setting it up so that one main toggle switch will control the direction of travel that is all the signals will display green or red depending on east or west movement and all the crossover will display the correct aspect when a crossover switch is thrown. Without any signal block system in place this does add some realism to the layout. 

George


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Theamazingswal said:


> You have to have your thinking cap on when wiring these signals for the various aspects Tom but it does work well when your running the trains. I'm also setting it up so that one main toggle switch will control the direction of travel that is all the signals will display green or red depending on east or west movement and all the crossover will display the correct aspect when a crossover switch is thrown. Without any signal block system in place this does add some realism to the layout.
> 
> 
> 
> George


I bet..at this point way over my head! Lol! 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------

